# Normais climatológicas do Porto/Serra do Pilar



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2010 às 23:43)




----------



## paulamir (15 Out 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

não consigo visualizar a imagem da normal que está neste post, deve ser algum problema no meu browser.
Será possivel voltar a colocar a imagem?
Muito obrigada,
Paula Miranda


----------



## CptRena (15 Out 2012 às 12:40)

paulamir disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> não consigo visualizar a imagem da normal que está neste post, deve ser algum problema no meu browser.
> Será possivel voltar a colocar a imagem?
> ...



Bom dia

O problema não é no seu browser mas sim na imagem que não existe no servidor

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7211/spilar.png



> 404 Not Found



O imageshack limitou as contas gratuítas em 500 imagens, e pelo que vejo este post já é de 2010 e muito provavelmente a imagem foi apagada do servidor por se encontrar no id superior a 500. Tudo depende do utilizador Daniel Vilão postar novamente um link activo da imagem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Out 2012 às 21:13)

CptRena disse:


> O imageshack limitou as contas gratuítas em 500 imagens, e pelo que vejo este post já é de 2010 e muito provavelmente a imagem foi apagada do servidor por se encontrar no id superior a 500. Tudo depende do utilizador Daniel Vilão postar novamente um link activo da imagem.



Já estive a verificar e perdi mesmo esse ficheiro que tinha guardado numa pen. De momento não conseguirei fazer o upload tão cedo.

Já me disponibilizei para poder enviar por correio fotocópias, se assim pretender, ficarão é mais caros os portes do que as próprias fotocópias.


----------

